# Happy Birthday Haunt Forum



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

8 YEARS TODAY!!!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A day which will live in infamy. heehee, At least I hope so. Happy Birthday to all of you who make up this great forum, and many thanks to David for making it all happen. Thanks Z


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy birth day haunt forum thankx for being here


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAUNTFORUM! You Rock!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

WOW! Has it been that long. I remember when you were 2. Time goes by fast....

Happy Birthday Haunt Forum!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday, HauntForum!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Is there cake? :jol:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Haunt Forum!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Haunt Forum


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy bday, HF!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to HauntForum and thanx ZF and the moderators for making it happen!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday to my favorite Forum!










And here are some cookies to share:


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Thanks ZF!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's to many more!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Haunt Forum. Where would we be without you.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday Haunt Forum!


----------

